# My Wall Clock



## dkennyken (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi, don't suppose anybody can tell me anything about this wall clock?

It was aquired by me after my nana passed away.

It chime's every hour and half hour.

Thanks in advance, Ken.


----------



## dkennyken (Mar 4, 2013)

And more pictures


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Rather elegant and understated - I like that! Unfortunately I haven't a clue. Maybe posting a picture of the movement would help. Any written clues on the movement? :buba:


----------



## dkennyken (Mar 4, 2013)

I'll have a look when I get home from work.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

1930's, usually a German 8 day movement striking on a gong.


----------



## dkennyken (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks shiner & AVO.

Right heres some pictures of the movement.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

I don't recognise the trade mark, and I could be wrong, but I would say that has many signs of a German movement, very similar to those made by HAC(Hamburg-American Clocks). Such as the lantern pinions, the bent steel anchor escapement and the cut out plates designed to save on materials. A lot of HAC clocks has countwheel striking, but yours has the better rack and snail striking.


----------



## dkennyken (Mar 4, 2013)

Shiner said:


> I don't recognise the trade mark, and I could be wrong, but I would say that has many signs of a German movement, very similar to those made by HAC(Hamburg-American Clocks). Such as the lantern pinions, the bent steel anchor escapement and the cut out plates designed to save on materials. A lot of HAC clocks has countwheel striking, but yours has the better rack and snail striking.


Thanks for the information, do you still think it's 1930's?

Good to know it has the better rack and snail striking.

It's running slow since I moved it from my nans, I would say 5 to 10 minutes a day. Is there any adjustments I could make to improve the time keeping?


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

I would say no earlier than the 1920's. To alter the time keeping you need to adjust the length of the pendulum. At the bottom of the pendulum bob(the big brass disc) you will find a rating nut. To make the clock run faster screw the nut up slightly with your fingers, this shortens the length of the pendulum making the clock run a little faster. Turn it half a turn, let it run for a day, and do this every day until the clock keeps time. These clocks were not expensive when new so they are not in the same league as a regulator clock but it should be able to keep time to a couple of minutes a week depending on the condition of the movement. Before you do any adjusting make sure the clock is in beat. The clock should have a steady tick-tock. If the clock sounds as if it has a limp - tick-TOCK tick-TOCK, then move the clock slightly at the base until the clock is ticking evenly. Leave it for a day and then make the adjustments to the rating nut as above if necessary.

Shiner


----------



## dkennyken (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks shiner.

I've done as you suggested and it seems to be running on time now.

All the best.


----------

